# Visiting the Big Island Hawaii and looking to train.



## Bill Bednarick (Apr 11, 2006)

Howdy all,

I'm going to the Big Island soon and wouldn't mind doing a bit of training while I'm there.

Does anyone know a FMA school there that allows walk-ins?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 11, 2006)

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm going to the Big Island soon and wouldn't mind doing a bit of training while I'm there.
> 
> Does anyone know a FMA school there that allows walk-ins?



** Thinking Jealous thoughts! for the weather and trip  **

I hope you have a great trip, make sure you give us some feedback and all the details.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Apr 12, 2006)

Rich, 

It will be fun I'm sure since my wife and I have never really been on a "real" vacation. We are staying with her dad and he does Accupuncture so hopefully I can learn a bit about it while I'm there.

It should be awesome.


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 12, 2006)

Bill Bednarick said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> It will be fun I'm sure since my wife and I have never really been on a "real" vacation. We are staying with her dad and he does Accupuncture so hopefully I can learn a bit about it while I'm there.
> 
> It should be awesome.


 
Burton richardson's JKD unlimited is in hawaii(very Aliveness oriented, Straight Blast Gym style), and they do Kali tuesdays and thursdays

I also believe there is a local branch of Dog Brothers martial arts


----------



## thor6 (Apr 12, 2006)

There is Villabrille-largusa style kali schools in Hawaii. Thats where it all started if you know anything about Floro Villabrille. Go to the Villabrille-Largusa web site, you should be able to find where their schools are located.I know there is a few schools over there. I also believe there is a style of Kali called the Pedoy style, and it comes from Hawaii. I think it does anyway.I'm sure if you look there is alot of kali there.Also kajukenbo, thats where Kaju comes from.Just do some serious net searches, you will find plenty of kali over there.

Thor


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Bill,

Have fun and yes we are all jealous!  I would second trying
Burton Richardson's school I think that you would enjoy what
he does.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

